# Rift cichlids!!



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Obviously this is not the place to discuss these fish but since I have found valuable information in this forum in the past,here it goes..Are the majority of pseudotropheus carnivore,omnivore or herbivore?Also how about the rest of the cichlids from those lakes?excluding the few herbivores.Should you provide enough vegetable matter through commercially available 'veggie' staple food?I am not interested in these fish as a hobbyist but they are somehow involved in my job.This is why I did not get envolve in cichlid forums and just want your brief comments,thanks in advance..


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Even though they vary widely, most of my African's are omnivors, so I give them a variety of foods from meaty to the veggie type.

Here is a summary from Badman's Tropical Fish on them.


> General Requirements:
> 
> Due to their aggressive behavior, the tank for African cichlids should be as large as possible, with its length being more critical than its height; meaning the longer the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Most mbunas (which Pseudotropheus are part of) are mainly herbivores and require heavily algal based diets as they feed on "aufwuchs" in the wild. Too much protein and they can suffer the dreaded "Malawi bloat." Spirulina flakes and the like should be fine for them.

Charlie


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot both of you,in my opinion most food brands generalize a lot when it comes to these fishes..I guess an Oscar's diet must be different from some herbivores yet they seem to appear both on the pictures of food packages sold as'cichlid gran' or 'cichlid sticks' etc..


----------

